# Portage Lakes.......Cold Water!!



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Man........I hope it warms up some by this weekend! We went out this afternoon for a couple of hours and the warmest water we found was 42 degrees  We didn't fish too much, mostly making sure everything on the boat was working! Talked to one guy and he only caught one bass. WB


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I just spent 300 on flight, gave up 3 days of pay from work, spent 19 on lic. 100.00 plus on tackle. And months of anticipation for what, 30 degree weather ,snow, rain,wind. Now I know why I moved out of this ridiculous State. After tourny entries,missed work,tackle, lic.and flight-- 1300.00 down the drain. No Im not mad---Im making the best of this and hooking my boat up, stealing the truck from Dad and heading back to the warmth and big bass down South. I have 2 more planned trips-28th Mosq--which after looking at the forecast 15 days ahead- they are calling for SNOW---and Mosq Madness I think I heard we might have a few avalanches just prior to that event. So it looks like the last time im heading back to the great weather in good ole sticking cleveland... I think i felt better when Mesa screwed the ninth in the world series. Anyways enough from my bad attitude----i just hope this thing gets cancelled in time for me to get back home and stick some more 7# ers before work on Monday.


----------



## Lk521rb (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey WB better get all that water proof and warm cloths together. I get to stay home for this one. Hubby and dad fish the stuff for Nip. We will be fishing end of month at Portage 4/29. You are always bubbly at the tournaments regardless of weather. But I will be thinking of ALL of you this weekend if you are fishing. Wishing for a change in forcast for all!!! LK


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey LK!! I'll miss seeing and talking to you at the tourney this weekend. Tell your hubby and dad Good Luck! I'm trying to think of eveything I can do to stay warm and dry out there!  WB ( glad your on this site, thats so cool!!!)


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

That's crazy...last Tuesday I found 62 degree surface temps in some areas. I'm still excited. Portage is the only lake I've ever caught bass with snow completely covering the front deck of the boat! Snowman contest anyone?!?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll probably be out there for the weigh-in Sunday. Saturday I'll be prefishing Mosquito for the Lakes Trail next week. 40 degrees and rain is worse than 30 and dry by far. Hope it doesn't get to wet. It's going to be windy also.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I am looking forward to the weekend. It appears that the weather is definitely going to be "crappy"...for lack of a better term. I purchased a long awaited set of guidewear and an ice fishing shanty for the back deck of the boat from Cabelas today...so I am ready...I figure I can mount the shelter to the storage lids to secure it . Anyway, this is the first of Nips events I am fishing...and weather aside I can't wait to fish it. Hopefully me and this godforsaken body of water can come to a truce and it will stop kicking my "proverbial" every chance it gets...That prospect however "ain't" lookin to great right now...:S 

Folks, Best of luck to all, be safe and stay warm!!!!!! 


Hawk


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

I've talked to many of the big sticks fishing this weekend after a couple days of prefishing and prospects of 30lb+ for two days is looking grim at best.

My prediction...low 20's for a two day total.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

flippinjigs said:


> I've talked to many of the big sticks fishing this weekend after a couple days of prefishing and prospects of 30lb+ for two days is looking grim at best.
> 
> My prediction...low 20's for a two day total.


You may not be too far off. I'm still gonna say mid to upper 20's for two days.
This is Portage baby and she can turn in a heartbeat. Cold water ain't the problem, stable weather is. The feedbags will come back on eventually!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll say mid to upper 20s also.....Maybe 30.....the fish are there its just getting them to bite. I've been out there wed and thurs and I'll be there tomorrow. It was freaking cold today!


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Hey dude, Thanks for the tips, I did the modifications ya told me about and hit the lake, results were phenom! Had to dig to find the dyes, the tip ya gave me on the hook is killer, thought I was back in geometry class to get the angle. 11.7 for ya wasn't bad on your prefishin, wasnt bad at all!! As we talked about the weather I think we both nailed it on the head as far as locating, pray for tougher conditions and ya should be in there definately.
Later Dude, see ya in TN next month for a few. All reports due Sunday eve B4 ya fly.


----------

